# co2 system



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone know where to purchase a completely assembled co2 system, minus the tank? Not much experience with pressurized system, so I basically need a plug, and play unit.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Aquatek and Milwaukee are the most mentioned entry level units. Both can be found amazon and eBay. You will be on your own for some type of diffuser.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Freshwater Planted Aquarium Plant Care: Drs. Foster & Smith Semi-Automatic CO2 System
How does this look?I know (by all the reviews the bubble counter is crap) but is AZOO any good?And is semi auto(using timer) a reasonable way to go?Thinking this(or this type{semi auto with timer}) for my 180?Sorry to jump your thread Foster but betwwen you and Old punk,this is info I am looking for also.I see milwaulkee for $89 can that be hooked up to timer in similiar fashion(if that is ok method to begin with)?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Check out Big Al's Online as well.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just read reviews that say the soleniod may fail after one year(due to the corrosive nature of co2).Is there one that works for longer or are these reviews a worst case issue?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not really. The cheaper the price, the cheaper material that is used. Your low end regs are prone to that. Not to mention tank dumps as well. By that, they are designed to off gas the tank when it reaches a certain level. Not good.

If you build your own like a majority wind up doing, I would recommend a Victor dual stage myself. I love mine. There a few other good top end regs as well.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Build my own regulator or just the system with bought parts?


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

^ a few? They don't make Crappy 2-stages. There's no market for them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

send me in the right direction for a reliable system for my 180g.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Just read reviews that say the soleniod may fail after one year(due to the corrosive nature of co2).Is there one that works for longer or are these reviews a worst case issue?


You mentioned two solenoids in your post, which one did you read fails in a year? Azoo or Milwaukee?

I've the Milwaukee and the solenoid is still working like a champ( ~ 14 months. ). But I know another member who's solenoid failed within a year. 

OldPunk has a thread here for building your own Reg. With a parts list for several solenoids. (The Plant section)

One item your 180 is going to need is multiple diffusion points.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

review was for milwaulkee MA957


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

This is getting way complicated.*old dude


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

foster said:


> This is getting way complicated.*old dude


I would try this one:
Amazon.com: Premium AQUATEK CO2 Regulator with Integrated COOL TOUCH Solenoid: Pet Supplies


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

oldpunk said:


> I would try this one:
> Amazon.com: Premium AQUATEK CO2 Regulator with Integrated COOL TOUCH Solenoid: Pet Supplies


Can a bubble counter be added to this reg? I assume it would go where the flow meter usually is located.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

I also had in mind to use a ph controller. Is that necessary? Or just a drop checker.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

foster said:


> I also had in mind to use a ph controller. Is that necessary? Or just a drop checker.


In my opinion, a timer is all that's needed. I guess a controller could save your *** once in a blue moon, but for the money, I think it's kind of a waste..



> Can a bubble counter be added to this reg? I assume it would go where the flow meter usually is located.


Yes. A JBJ style bubble counter would screw right on.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

foster said:


> Can a bubble counter be added to this reg? I assume it would go where the flow meter usually is located.


I just want to clarify that you wouldn't want to buy the one that has a 'flow meter'. That Aquatek reg with the flow meter is meant to be used with an indoor gardening system.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My regulator is an azoo, and I like it. I have had it for over a year and have had no issues with it thus far.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

oldpunk said:


> I just want to clarify that you wouldn't want to buy the one that has a 'flow meter'. That Aquatek reg with the flow meter is meant to be used with an indoor gardening system.


Right!! Thats the type of reg. we use to have in the shop for Mig welding.
Thanks for helping me understand this co2 thing better. I am starting to put together the components to plant out my 125. I am sold on co2 now since putting a DIY generator on my 40.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get this reg and you won't need a bubble counter or have to worry about tank dump and has a 3yr warranty. CarbonDoser Electronic Co2 Regulator

Hands down the best regulator I own.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Get this reg and you won't need a bubble counter or have to worry about tank dump and has a 3yr warranty. CarbonDoser Electronic Co2 Regulator
> 
> Hands down the best regulator I own.


I just looked at this regulator, and read the reviews. This thing seems like the answer to many issues. How satisfied are you with yours? Any issues at all? How long have you had yours>


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

foster said:


> I just looked at this regulator, and read the reviews. This thing seems like the answer to many issues. How satisfied are you with yours? Any issues at all? How long have you had yours>


I have had mine for over two years and it has worked flawlessly. I plan to eventually replace all my regs with this one, despite having spent much more money on some of them.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> I have had mine for over two years and it has worked flawlessly. I plan to eventually replace all my regs with this one, despite having spent much more money on some of them.


I have pretty much decided on this reg to. I like the fact that its electronic. And not knowing a lot about co2 systems this one is pretty simple. Can you buy tees from the company, to set up mutiple difussion points in the tank? 
Thanks for bringing this one to my attention.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You'd have to ask them. May not work for multiple diffusers. How big is the tank?


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Tank is a 125. It's 6' X 18"X22H. Would like to put 3 different points of dispersion in the tank. looking at the Atomic diffusers. They really put out a fine mist. Planned to put them under the canister filter intakes.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Co2 is going to fallow the path of least resistance. To do it right, you'd need at least two of those regs. The electronic part of that thing is no more than a pot and a proportional mouse solenoid. It's actually pretty silly looking when you crack open the box. I would recommend a standard regulator with multiple needle valves.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You don't need two for a 125g. I have 2-125s and have no issue with getting enough or getting it dispersed in the tank. One of them I set up that way and even paid all the extras for 2-ideal needles and two bubble counters....would gladly trade anyone straight up for the AP.com regulator. And I paid about $450 for it. The one with the dual out suffered a vertical split in the bubble counter (plastic) out of the blue and started leaking. Have never repaired it. It was a waste as far as I am concerned.


----------

